# Dare attenzioni



## Nono (9 Marzo 2022)

per poi privarle una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, quando è finita la novità,  quando ti passa la fantasia, quando scendi nella classifica delle priorità.

Godere di un privilegio e poi venirne privato, è difficile da digerire.o giustificare.

Sedotti ed abbandonati del web .... raccontate


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> per poi privarle una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, quando è finita la novità,  quando ti passa la fantasia, quando scendi nella classifica delle priorità.
> 
> Godere di un privilegio e poi venirne privato, è difficile da digerire.o giustificare.
> 
> Sedotti ed abbandonati del web .... raccontate


Non ho capito


----------



## Nono (9 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Non ho capito


Mmmhhhh, vediamo .... esempio pratico 
Un uomo ti corteggia con fiori, poesie, sorprese .... ti lasci andare a lui e dopo settimane o mesi o anni .... manco una mimosa l'8 marzo


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

ma parli di dare per scontato un rapporto, o darsi alla macchia dopo il rapporto?


----------



## Nono (9 Marzo 2022)

Parlo di rapporti dove all'inizio si è tutti, gentili, carini e pieni di attenzioni .... per poi col tempo darsi per scontati o non essere più tra le priorità


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Parlo di rapporti dove all'inizio si è tutti, gentili, carini e pieni di attenzioni .... per poi col tempo darsi per scontati o non essere più tra le priorità


io allora non ho niente da dire


----------



## Nono (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io allora non ho niente da dire


Mai successo di dare od essere data per scontata?


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2022)

aspetta un'altra ventina d'anni e poi ne riparliamo (dovrai urlare per farti sentire, però)


----------



## Nono (9 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> aspetta un'altra ventina d'anni e poi ne riparliamo (dovrai urlare per farti sentire, però)


Non so se ci arrivo un'altra ventina d'anni


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mai successo di dare od essere data per scontata?


quando ho dato per scontato l'ho presa a quel servizio, avevo 16 anni e ho imparato la lezione
io non do nessuno per scontato ma avverto sempre, che neanche a me devono darmi per scontata, mai. solo mia figlia




ivanl ha detto:


> aspetta un'altra ventina d'anni e poi ne riparliamo (dovrai urlare per farti sentire, però)


dici a me?


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Non so se ci arrivo un'altra ventina d'anni


ti sei messo in mezzo, era per @omicron


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> dici a me?


si


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Parlo di rapporti dove all'inizio si è tutti, gentili, carini e pieni di attenzioni .... per poi col tempo darsi per scontati o non essere più tra le priorità


in marito in sintesi


----------



## Ginevra65 (9 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Mmmhhhh, vediamo .... esempio pratico
> Un uomo ti corteggia con fiori, poesie, sorprese .... ti lasci andare a lui e dopo settimane o mesi o anni .... manco una mimosa l'8 marzo


io ho ricevuto un cioccolatino al posto della mimosa.


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ti sei messo in mezzo, era per @omicron





ivanl ha detto:


> si


tra 20 anni ne ho 60 e spero di non aver bisogno dell'amplifon
sempre se ci arrivo 


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ho ricevuto un cioccolatino al posto della mimosa.


io l'ho ricevuta la mimosa e non me l'aspettavo


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> tra 20 anni ne ho 60 e spero di non aver bisogno dell'amplifon
> sempre se ci arrivo


ma io mi riferivo a me; Etta esci da questo corpo!!


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> ma io mi riferivo a me; Etta esci da questo corpo!!


ti spieghi come un libro stracciato


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> ti spieghi come un libro stracciato


" dovrai urlare per farti sentire, però " spiegami come si poteva pensare che fosse riferito a te, cara Etta


----------



## Etta (9 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> per poi privarle una volta raggiunto l'obiettivo, quando è finita la novità,  quando ti passa la fantasia, quando scendi nella classifica delle priorità.
> 
> Godere di un privilegio e poi venirne privato, è difficile da digerire.o giustificare.
> 
> Sedotti ed abbandonati del web .... raccontate


Ufff avoja. Non riuscirei nemmeno a contarle.



ivanl ha detto:


> " dovrai urlare per farti sentire, però " spiegami come si poteva pensare che fosse riferito a te, cara Etta


Mo che c’entro io?


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2022)

Etta ha detto:


> Mo che c’entro io?


la domanda giusta è: 'ma in che senso?'


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> " dovrai urlare per farti sentire, però " spiegami come si poteva pensare che fosse riferito a te, cara Etta


per farmi sentire dal marito che mi trascura
io l'avevo capita così


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> per farmi sentire dal marito che mi trascura
> io l'avevo capita così


alla faccia del ragionamento contorto ...ti scrivo: ne riparliamo, ma dovrai urlare per farti sentire e ci metti in mezzo quel povero marito??


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> alla faccia del ragionamento contorto


a me sembra che fili benissimo


----------



## Etta (9 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> la domanda giusta è: 'ma in che senso?'


Che ridere.


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> a me sembra che fili benissimo


per una donna, sicuramente fila


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

ivanl ha detto:


> per una donna, sicuramente fila


e io femmina sugno


----------



## ivanl (9 Marzo 2022)

mai sospettato il contrario


----------



## Nono (9 Marzo 2022)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io ho ricevuto un cioccolatino al posto della mimosa.


Io ho regalato mimose a go go


----------



## omicron (9 Marzo 2022)

Nono ha detto:


> Io ho regalato mimose a go go


Quante erano poi alla fine?


----------



## Nono (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> Quante erano poi alla fine?


10 esatte, l'ultima la consegno stasera


----------



## ologramma (9 Marzo 2022)

io già scritto ne facevo di regali a mia moglie , ma dopo un po' d'anni  mi disse che preferiva altro quindi mi sono fermato e abbiamo condiviso altro


----------



## Etta (9 Marzo 2022)

ologramma ha detto:


> io già scritto ne facevo di regali a mia moglie , ma dopo un po' d'anni  mi disse che preferiva altro quindi mi sono fermato e abbiamo condiviso altro


Il porno?


----------



## Andromeda4 (9 Marzo 2022)

omicron ha detto:


> io allora non ho niente da dire


Fortunata...


----------



## omicron (10 Marzo 2022)

Andromeda4 ha detto:


> Fortunata...


Per ora


----------

